# Oxalic Acid and Water Transfer Decals



## frankster41 (Nov 13, 2013)

How do water transfer decals hold up to an oxalic acid bath? Does anyone have expierence with this.
Thank You
Frank


----------



## jd56 (Nov 13, 2013)

I haven't tested them in a soak and would guess that they wouldn't hold up. If the cleaner "Orange" can manage to eat them up I would bet the acid would too.
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply JD, I appreciate your input.
Frank


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I agree- don't soak decals. They may just lift off the frame and disintegrate.


----------

